# Holy Flipping Cow Turds!



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 3, 2012)

I was on the phone with my dad when my little sisters school called. Dad took the call and it was the police!!!! 
Apparently some grown man sent sissy naked pics of himself! :furious:  She took it to her teacher, who took it to the principal, who in turn called the police. :goodjob:

Now sis swears she does not know this person at all. So either someone she knows gave her number out, it was phished, or it's a miss dial. But here's the thing it does not matter at all. Even if this guy was sending the text to his ADULT Girlfriend/Boyfriend and got sis by mistake he is going to be arrested for sexting to a minor and placed in jail, on charges ranging from Lewd and lascivious behavior involving a minor, using electronics to commit the act and a host of other charges.

In our home state SEXTING is a crime, sexting between adults and minors is a felony. If this was a simple mistake this guy will be placed on the sex offenders list. 

Don't get me wrong the laws should be tougher on the sickos but what if it was a honest mistake? Is there any forgiveness for that? 

Now I am all for protecting our kids, and if he meant to send this to sis I want him hung out to dry. But, on the same hand if all he did was hit a wrong key so that it went to sis instead of his Girlfriend/Boyfriend I'd hate to see his life ruined over it. 

I guess that is why even as a teenager my son still only has an AMIGO cellphone. He can call me, his dad and the sitter and that is it. No one can call him unless it is one of the three numbers allowed by the phone plan and there is no texting service on that phone either. Just seems safer that way.

I'll have to update this once the police finish their investigation, I should know more soon.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 3, 2012)

That's not the kind of thing that I would ever want to be involved with. If it was a misdial, what he still did was a crime and he shouldn't have been doing it in the first place. Maybe it shouldn't be a crime between consenting adults but that's not my decision to make.


----------



## Devor (Feb 3, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Don't get me wrong the laws should be tougher on the sickos but what if it was a honest mistake? Is there any forgiveness for that?
> 
> Now I am all for protecting our kids, and if he meant to send this to sis I want him hung out to dry. But, on the same hand if all he did was hit a wrong key so that it went to sis instead of his Girlfriend/Boyfriend I'd hate to see his life ruined over it.



Sometimes you're liable for a mistake.  That's the law for you.  You are expected to be cautious with this sort of thing.  And the judge should have the flexibility to look at the whole picture.

But if he's sexting his girlfriend, why is he dialing numbers anyway?  Wouldn't her number be saved on his phone?

I'm sorry, but the overwhelming likelihood is that this was intentional.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatever the consequences are, I have no sympathy for someone who does this. If it really was a mistake, then he's going to have to convince a court--a gullible one. I'm with Devor that you'd send this garbage to a contact, making a misdial impossible.

He sent porn to a minor. There needs to be a consequence.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 3, 2012)

I happen to agree that this was some wack-adoo trying to do something he should be stoned to death for. 

But I posed the question "what if it was a mistake" to see what others thoughts on this were. 


Personaly speaking anyone who messes with my 14 yr old sister is more then likely to end up as shark bait. Daddy is MAAAAD and I'm thinking it is time for a road trip back home. 

Hope the police catch the guy first. 

Poor mom was in tears over the whole thing. It will kill her if sis gave her number out to some adult guy, and she is not a forgiving type. Sis will prolly end up in a convent until she turns 25! If that is the case. 


IDK the whole things is just sick imho.  

is it just me or are we now beeding crazy people more oft than not?


----------



## JCFarnham (Feb 3, 2012)

Sexting a girl/boyfriend? I see nothing wrong with that. I believe, what people do consensually behind closed doors should be their own private matter. Otherwise you're trying to censor life. So if it is proved to be a mistake ... he really needs to be careful next time (and probably kept a close eye on by his peers).


That being said, with smart phones these days it is next to impossible to mistext something, especially if the phone in question organises texts into conversations. If the guy meant it, shame on him and he should be punished to the full extent of the law in your state. That's a sex offense pure and simple. Right?

This all hits me rather close, as this week I found out someone I knew fairly well in high school has since become probably the worst sexual predator our county has seen in a long time (unfortunately) if not for ever. Quite rightly he got 8 years, put on the register for life, and banned from every area in the country similar to where he was prowling for 13-15 year old girls (roller rinks). I knew he was a bit of a wrong'un back then, but ... I'm speachless that no one caught his behaviour earlier. 

It's horrible really that people can do things like this and not realise what they are doing is wrong. 

Seriously sick.

Or maybe they do realise its wrong...


----------



## Devor (Feb 3, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> But I posed the question "what if it was a mistake" to see what others thoughts on this were.



If by some not-impossible chance it's a mistake he will be able to show the similarity between the number he dialed and the one he meant to, and the police will also check his phone records to see if he has a history of sexting and with whom.

More likely than a mistake, though, is that it was sent from a stolen phone.




> It's horrible really that people can do things like this and not realise what they are doing is wrong.
> 
> Seriously sick.
> 
> Or maybe they do realise its wrong...



I think, by the time they're intending to sext minors, they probably do.  I think people can like to do wrong and know it.  I think that's a real thing.


----------



## Arcturus (Feb 3, 2012)

Sexting is the easiest way to incriminate yourself.  Even between consenting adults, I can see why this sort of thing would be banned, considering how it can ruin people's lives if someone decided to blackmail the other.  While I'm all for avoiding censorship, some people are too stupid to figure out the consequences of their actions by themselves.  The issues that come out of sexting suddenly become more than something behind closed doors, especially with today's technology.  

If this guy sent the picture by some freakish accident, he will probably be used as an example to others in the future.  It's a side effect of living in a society where the law is always a few steps behind technology.

I'm sorry that you and your family has to go through this.  It makes me sick to think about this sort of thing happening.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry that this happened to your lil' sis, BL.  I don't believe in accidents, mistakes or coincidences.  There are only intentions and choices.  Especially what this sick f**king P.O.S. did.  The nerve of these types of dirtbags trying to make excuses for their twisted behavior.  We have an old saying in the Corps:  "What's the maximum effective range of an excuse? Zero meters."


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 3, 2012)

Personaly speaking I happen to like stoning to death as punishment for sex abuse crimes, especialy when children are concerned. They are shameful useless wastes of skin. 

Rehabilitation is pointless, and they will never be a productive part of any society. They will however, always pose a threat. Kill em all and let God sort it out. Anyone who abuses a child should die a painful and very public death IMHO.  

In answer to the Q is this considered a sex crime thankfuly yes. I just hope the punishment is not "probation" or something equaly lame.

It's sad that we can't protect our children these days. This guy in the text message that followed the graphic pic claims to work @ a local HS nearby, and wanted to "Hook up sometime." 

These details I got after mom went down to the police station to get more information. She was told it could be weeks before they find the guy and arrest him, if ever...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 3, 2012)

I think 25 to life is too lenient. I'm being as objective about this as I can, and my reasons are the same as yours, Lotus: you CAN'T rehabilitate these sleaze bags. The desire remains, and it's questionable whether they can control it. I believe they know it's wrong and that the only thing stopping sexual predators is the fear of being caught.

Sadly, I see teens every day who are abused regularly, as well as those who think of women and girls as objects they can hit and touch as they please. I am very protective of my female students.

I don't know what to tell you about the pervert if he escaped. The important thing is to see that your sister is safe, and she'll need to tell the truth if she did give any contact info to that creep so at the very least she won't make the same mistake again. She should know that this pathetic excuse for a man did whatever he could to earn her trust, and there's no shame in being the victim. If the worst thing that happened is that photo, than she's lucky in a way.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 3, 2012)

I had a talk with her after she got home with Mom. 
She swears she has never ever talked to the guy and that she has never seen that number before. I guess more will come out in time. I asked her how she was feeling about the whole situation and she said "creeped out but ok." She's a pretty tough cookie, and I taught her to throw a good left hook, amungst other self defense moves so hopefuly she will be able to handel herself should it ever come to that.

I did however suggest to mom that Kissy start carrying a thing of mace on her key ring just in case, since we have no idea who this guy is or how her got her number.  If the school does not like it that is just too darn bad IMHO. Not when she has to wait for the bus in the middle of no place bum nugget Michigan. It is the perfect grab point really, the only homes is the mobile home park, everything else for as far as the eye can see if corn fields. 

Daddy is going to start walking her to the bus stop and waiting with her until it comes. Mom will now be picking her up after school so she won't have to walk into the park alone anymore. 

Yes she is lucky that this time it was "just a pic" but it is still upsetting when you know that this guy claims to work at a school (his claim not mine) where he has unlimited access to children! 
IDK- things were bad when I was a kid and there were creeps here and there, but nothing like today. 
Maybe it is time we start screening potential parents? Something has to change before we are forced to homeschool our kids for fear of these these things.


If you ask me TV. Movies etc don't help things at all. There is no reason for a child or anyone really to have the word "Juicy" splashed across their bum, short skirts, tube tops etc. If you want to look like that do it in the privacy of your own home.  Which is exactly where it belongs. 

@ SideKick, "I believe they know it's wrong and that the only thing stopping sexual predators is the fear of being caught." 
You are totaly right. Which is why I think going back to hangings in the town square would help a lot. I could name some other interesting punishments but none of them are very nice nor are they humane. LOL


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 4, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Rehabilitation is pointless, and they will never be a productive part of any society. They will however, always pose a threat.



That's not really true. The overwhelming majority of (for example) pedophiles were themselves abused as children, and with proper psychological help can become productive members of society, just like the majority of people convicted of crimes. It feels nice and visceral to wish death upon them, but someone much wiser than I addressed that issue in a way much better than I ever could:



> “Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends.”


----------



## JCFarnham (Feb 4, 2012)

Wise words there Benjamin.

Its hard to be rational about this kind of thing when its so close to home isn't it, when either someone you knew has been up to no good or God forbid someone has been messing with your family..

While I would love to see a more visceral punishment doled out on both the man sending picks of himself to minors and the very-much-ex-mate from school, what I think is far more worth it is - forget rehab, they're far too sick for that - let them rot away in the own minds. There are sicko's who get off on being criminally punished... deepest, darkest humiliation at the hands of every one they ever meet sounds like a good punishment to give them. Absolutely none of the attention that they crave, just a society who hates them to the core, and no one to love them ever again.

As humans we're built to need love. See how long they last in those conditions.


It sounds like you and your family are handling this tough time well, Lotus. Now with a bit of luck the police will stop giving crap excuses and use the technology we all know they have to catch him.


----------



## Devor (Feb 4, 2012)

I auditted a couple of my now-wife's psychology classes in college, and I remember her Abnormal Psycho teacher being pretty clear that the urges don't go away. And with any personality disorder (i.e., behavioral in nature, thus hard to medicate), if you're over the age of about thirty, it becomes a question of coping to life with the disorder instead of removing it. And the treatment for pediphilia, honestly, is a little unnerving, with lots of ******, electro shock and swapped-at-the-last-minute pictures. There's a reason it doesn't work very well.

Of course, that's based on my memory of what one professor said seven years ago. I didn't even read the textbook. So make of that what you will.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 4, 2012)

Urges don't dictate actions, and there are more people with these urges that don't act on them that do. How does someone with these urges seek help? Because of the stigma associated with it, those that want help may not be able to find it.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone else remember the days when all our illicit photos came in POLAROID form?  HAHA. 
On a side note about sexting..... (which I've never done)
 Mistake or not, when you choose to act, you must pay the consequences.  No matter how over-protective I believe this world is, and how I wish my kids can just run around like I did when I was little, there are a growing number of nuttos (and ways they can hurt other people), and the law is the law.  It doesn't matter whether you have accidentally sexted a minor or accidentally run someone over in your car.  There is a penalty for doing something even accidentally, and most court decisions will look at someone with a squeaky-clean record as a first-time offender and be lenient.  
The sucky thing, is that I have known people who do something dumb like that and get on the sex offender list, and it affects their future employment, and everything else.  The lines are so weird where sex is concerned.
As a note, I think that a differentiation should be made between nudity and pornography.  They are not the same..... nudity is natural, can be artistic and beautiful, and is not inherently offensive.


----------



## Kit (Feb 29, 2012)

Sexting between consenting adults is a crime in some places? That's nuts. On what grounds? Consenting adults can show each other everything in person (and do a lot more than show), but they aren't allowed to send each other kinky messages? Makes no sense.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 29, 2012)

They got him. Turns out his girlfriend really does have a number that is only 1 digit diff than sis'. 
He was really upset by the whole mess. He did everythng he could to assist the police and prove he is not some sicko. 
Sis got her phone back after 2 weeks. now she won't let it out of her sight. Mom says we will have to pry it from her cold dead hand! Teens and their phones right! LOL

Mom is not going to press charges, says she does not want to ruin his life over a mistake. 
The DA could still press chrages if he wants to but it seems unlikely as he was so cooperative. 
Pretty sure he won't be sending naked pics of himself in any form to anyone ever again. 
Once bitten twice shy if you will. Which is prolly a good thing considering.
Both he and the Girlfriend called mom and talked to her and said their "i'm so sorry" (ies) a million times over. 
I remember the polaroid pics as well... those days are long gone. At least back then the worst thing that could happen is someone made a xerox of it and posted it in the boys room... now these things go viral!  
I'd never risk it. Imagine if you store a pic in your pc and then one day you sell it and it you stummble upon the pic you thought you had erased on some web page for the world to see! 
EEK...


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 1, 2012)

<= going out to burn her naughty polaroids.  

I'm glad it turned out okay and your sis isn't being stalked.  It is scary when that sort of thing happens.  When I was about 21 I went out to dinner with a guy I knew pretty well.  We were scheduled to have a meeting about a game we were running, but he was unavailable until late.  Well I was passing out because I woke at 4AM for work every day, and I told him I couldn't stay up that long.  After some debate, I agreed to take his hotel key and go catch a nap while he attended his thing, and we would hold our meeting when he was available.  (I should note that he picked me up and I was without my vehicle that night)

Well, I woke several hours later in the dark, thinking it was still before midnight, but I soon realized that he was in the bed next to me and his hand was in my pants.  Yeah, I know!  I jumped up and he got all startled, and I went into the bathroom to compose myself.  I was stuck 30 miles from home with no car at 3AM and in 2001 we didn't have cell phones.  

When I finally came out, I didn't know what to do.  I told him I thought his behavior was inappropriate and he needed to take me home, but he begged me to stay with him, which I refused.  I lied calmly, telling him that I was in love with someone and couldn't possibly betray him, so then the jerk offered me money!  I guess he thought that would just tip the scale for me!  In that moment, my flight-or-fight kicked in, and I had to decide whether I was going to run out the door screaming or try to calmly do whatever I had to do to get myself out of there.

I asked him again to take me home, which he did.  I just kept talking about how sorry I was that I was unable to be with him, which seemed to be the necessary ego-stroke he needed to do what I wanted.  He kept asking me stuff like, "It isn't that you're not attracted to me, right?"  It was SO creepy and horrible, and not just because I was 21 and he was almost 40.  I mean, I was genuinely afraid for my safety, and though I had led a pretty risky life up to that point, there's nothing worse than feeling held by someone with your safety compromised.


----------

